# Beekeepers spent their Friday buzzing around the University of Florida IFAS Extension



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Beekeepers spent their Friday buzzing around the University of Florida IFAS Extension office in Washington County. Organizers kicked-off the two-day, 4th Annual Beekeeping Field Day and Trade Show. "We've got actually about 100 people that have come together to learn about beekeeping, and the importance of bees and how to manage and control bees," said David Westervelt with the Department of Agriculture. (WJHG) http://www.wjhg.com/home/headlines/4th-Annual-Beekeeper-Field-Day-Held-in-Chipley-282775711.html


----------

